# Appartment/Condo to rent in Angeles City



## Welsh Guy (Mar 10, 2014)

Hi I am arriving in Angeles City on the 11th May 2014.
I am looking for a fairly cheap place that's furnished with a fast internet connection that is in reasonable distance to the night life.
*<Snip>*
The price I would like to pay is around P 20,000 or cheaper if possible. I am happy to stay for 1 month possibly longer but perhaps not as I may travel and look at other places. I come with a one way ticket and may stay several months or if work pans out on the internet as I hope perhaps even longer.
I would also like to know of some bars I should visit where I would meet some Brit ex pats so they can give me some advice of how things work as its my first time in Asia.
*<Snip>*
Thanks for your help.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Welsh Guy said:


> Hi I am arriving in Angeles City on the 11th May 2014.
> I am looking for a fairly cheap place that's furnished with a fast internet connection that is in reasonable distance to the night life.
> *<Snip>*
> The price I would like to pay is around P 20,000 or cheaper if possible. I am happy to stay for 1 month possibly longer but perhaps not as I may travel and look at other places. I come with a one way ticket and may stay several months or if work pans out on the internet as I hope perhaps even longer.
> ...


Welcome to the forum. Hopefully you will be able to locate housing in the Angeles area. Be sure you do not share a place with anyone though as that would be dangerous for more reasons that I can go into here.

You will not be able to travel to the Philippines on just a one way ticket. *Airlines will not board you onto a flight with just a one-way ticket.* Philippine law requires a round trip ticket *OR* an additional ticket to any other destination. Be sure to locate posts here in the forum on extending your visitors visa should you decide to stay for a time. The Philippine Immigration website is not up to date with information so do not depend on it for accurate info..


----------



## Pedro Reklamo (Mar 6, 2014)

My landlady told me last night that her sister owns two condo units near SM Sucat. She is looking to rent them out. 
She'll give me the details later.
Tamad ako to look at the map to see if it's near where you want.


----------



## Welsh Guy (Mar 10, 2014)

Hi Pedro
I don't know Angeles but I want to be near the action. The plan is if I don't find a Condo to take a room at Juanitas guest house for £13 a night. I have been told this guest house is local to the action and the malls so if its close to this guesthouse would be good. Basically you will know better than me if the location is good or not and if its fairly close to the night life it would be perfect. Thanks


----------



## Pedro Reklamo (Mar 6, 2014)

I located Angeles on maps. Your probably better heading there.Sucat is not far from NAIA. I've heard there is a lot of action in Dau and has a high density in one street alone . Never got there as my asawa was already waiting on me arriving here. 

I believe EmiratesAirline now flies to Clark. That might be a better choice for you.


----------



## SeyaRafael (Dec 30, 2019)

Welsh Guy said:


> Hi I am arriving in Angeles City on the 11th May 2014.
> I am looking for a fairly cheap place that's furnished with a fast internet connection that is in reasonable distance to the night life.
> *<Snip>*
> The price I would like to pay is around P 20,000 or cheaper if possible. I am happy to stay for 1 month possibly longer but perhaps not as I may travel and look at other places. I come with a one way ticket and may stay several months or if work pans out on the internet as I hope perhaps even longer.
> ...


For Expats visiting Angeles City, a tip is to find apartments is to join FB groups or search via popular websites with lists of Apartments within the area. 

Hope this helps for those who are moving/traveling to Angeles City.



Hope this helps.


----------



## SeyaRafael (Dec 30, 2019)

By the way, here are some apartments less thank 20k for those moving to Angeles. Here are some good sites:

https://www.lamudi.com.ph/pampanga/angeles/apartment/rent/

https://moveinthecity.ph/studio-type-apartment-for-rent-in-angeles-city-pampanga-ace-condotel/


https://moveinthecity.ph/tag/apartment-for-rent-in-angeles-city/


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

I'd try AirBNB.


----------



## grahamw57 (May 27, 2018)

Book into a hotel first. Plenty of cheap ones, which will also give a discount for longer stays. Take a look around, and speak to some of the thousands of expats resident in AC, who you will be able to meet in bars and on internet forums. 
Rents can be anything from p5000 per month upwards, with 7-15 thou being about the average for a decent apartment.


----------

